# Diamonds' Black Dapple Doeling! :-)



## Crossroads Boers

We woke up to a screaming kid at about 6:00 this morning. Our window overlooks the goat barn and we had the window open... so we raced outside half asleep and opened the barn door and there was Diamonds in the back corner with a gorgeous black dappled kid! And to our joy, it was a *DOE*!!! She's got grey, tan/caramel spots, white spots and dark brown spots all mixed in with her black.  It's kind of hard to tell in the pics but is really noticeable in person. 

We named her Dazzling Diamonds. Dazzle is the second dappled goat born to our farm, with her mom Diamonds being the first. 

Dazzle weighed in at 8.4lbs and is doing wonderful. Diamonds is a great mom as well and even holds up her leg for her baby to nurse. 

More pictures to come after she dries off completely.


----------



## bayouboergoats

awwww I so wish you lived closer! I want to give her a big ol Texas Squeezing! She is just too darn cute! Love the name choice also! And 8.4lbs is a good sized baby! 

How excited are you that Diamonds did not even need your help?? I can't wait for the updated pics in a few weeks when she is out bouncing around playing with all the other kiddos!


----------



## 8566

what a beautiful girl!!!!!!
high 5s to all and what an adrenaline rush you had this morning.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

That is so awesome. That baby really is DAZZLING!


----------



## rdmtnranch

She is so pretty. Good job Diamonds. Congrats on your little doe.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks for the comments! 



bayouboergoats;1368862
How excited are you that Diamonds did not even need your help?? I can't wait for the updated pics in a few weeks when she is out bouncing around playing with all the other kiddos![/QUOTE said:


> Yeah...I was really happy that she was an easy kidder! What a good girl she is! I'm not really disappointed that she kidded without me as everything seemed like it went really well! And it is a DOE!!!!!!!! Dazzle is definitely a lively kid and has the lungs of a 1 month old.....she is LOUD!
> 
> Here are some more pics. She is all dried now and is a BEAUTY! In one of the pics you might be able to see her different colors in the dappling as I zoomed in on it.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Omg is all i can say! Her colors are so magnificent! Just dazzling!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

hey this is Bliss Meadows, 

YAY!!!! shes soooo cute!!!! Lol 
Congrats on a beautiful baby Diamonds and Cross Roads


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Tasha and Amber!  We are so thrilled!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh she is just stunning , congrats


----------



## Frosty

OMG. I figured she was gonna have a cute baby but there are no words to describe how beautiful she is. I sure wish you lived closer so I could see her in person and give her a hugh hug. I am so glad for you that she had a doe.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Laura.  Thanks Frosty!


----------



## lazykranch

All I'm gonna say is totally jealous now. Haha. How the heck is any of us supposed to top that beauty? Lol. I'll trade you a really pretty hackney pony for her. Lmao.


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice  Congrats


----------



## goatgirlzCA

Wow- what a stunning doe!  Congratulations - I guess all the good doe vibes on here really worked!


----------



## ThreeHavens

WOW! What a stunner!


----------



## SpruceCreek

Too beautiful


----------



## Mystica25

Lovely! Love her colors!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Gorgeous! She has such a pretty shape to her head as well as all those colors!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thank you all!  More pics to come later... of course!


----------



## IONFarm

Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## HarleyBear

I have been waiting all week for this! She is just BE.U.TI.FUL!
:lovey:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!!  It was well worth the wait huh?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are a few more...


----------



## HerdQueen

I haven't even met her yet I LOVE HER! Beautiful...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Erica!


----------



## toth boer goats

So lovely


----------



## StarMFarm

:wahoo: Oh my goodness!!!! WOW is all I have to say. She is absolutely GORGEOUS! Congratulations on a beautiful dappled doe  Great job Diamonds!!! I'm sure you are more than happy with your surprise this morning


----------



## TrinityRanch

Prettiest and most famous little doeling I've ever seen!!!!! Congrats to you and Diamonds


----------



## FrankSandy

*Congrats!!!*

Very Beautiful Doeling!! WOW


----------



## Dayna

What a beautiful baby!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!  We love her! Can't wait to watch Dazzle grow.  She is pretty famous...


----------



## mtmom75

She's absolutely beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks.


----------



## Tayet

What a GORGEOUS baby!  She is so pretty.


----------



## Rezie-Mae

She's a stunner! Great job Diamonds!


----------



## ShannonM

She's gorgeous!!!! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## Tenacross

Very cool doe kid. Well done, Victoria.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thank you! .  We are so happy with her! Couldn't have asked for a better single... 

Diamonds is a wonderful mom and Dazzle is as lively as ever. She likes to bounce in circles around mom and see how fast she can make her poor mom spin!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here's a video from last night!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice indeed, nice video


----------



## mmiller

Congrats on the new baby girl!!


----------



## peggy

How precious!!! Congratulations on a beautiful girl.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!


----------



## Frosty

I just can't get over the markings and coloring of this doe. Its gonna be fun to watch her grow up. Loved the video and just made me want to hold and cuddle her even more.


----------



## smshooter515

I am too jealous! My husband says "great now we're gonna go broke"! Lol i have the I wants for spots now  she is beautiful!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

smshooter515 said:


> I am too jealous! My husband says "great now we're gonna go broke"! Lol i have the I wants for spots now  she is beautiful!


Spots are VERY addicting, and so fun to have so many different color possibilities for kids!

Here are some more pictures form this morning. There was a little bit of sunshine so we let Dazzle and Diamonds out for a few minutes.


----------



## Sylvie

Awwwwwww


----------



## bayouboergoats

So cute!


It looks like she is out of place! Lol everyone else is reddish and there she is all black and sassy! Love it! She really stands out.


----------



## still

It is neat to see the contrasting colors between them. I love spots/dapples and was hoping we would have gotten some this kidding season but nope, we didn't. One of my Nubian does had a moon spotted dad but so far she hasn't thrown any spots. I just may have to switch to dappled boers


----------



## imthegrt1

So what's it going to take to buy that little girl!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Isn't she darling? I just love her!!  I agree, she really looks out of place! Journey is the closest color we have to black other than Dazzle of course. 

At least 1k! But she aint for sale!  We already have a wait list if we ever do... believe it or not!


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> Isn't she darling? I just love her!!  I agree, she really looks out of place! Journey is the closest color we have to black other than Dazzle of course.
> 
> At least 1k! But she aint for sale!  We already have a wait list if we ever do... believe it or not!


There already trying to steal your baby. Lol.


----------



## DaisyMayFarm

Oh she is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww she is stunning! I am so happy for you! Her coloring is so neat!


----------



## Mrndly

That baby is so cute I really love her coloring - congratulation


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Candice and Maureen!!


----------



## Abra

Holy WOW that is a LOT of dappling!
VERY pretty baby! And a Girl to boot!
I think you hit the Jackpot! 

She's stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Abra! It sure is!  Can't wait to breed her to Rich.... that's a long time off and I'm already excited about it!


----------



## merrykatherine

Beautiful doesn't even begin to describe her!! Perfectly gorgeous!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are a couple pics from today.  I finally got a pic of our 3 dappled does together! It's not great obviously, but at least I got one.  When Star puts weight back on from nursing and Dazzle gets bigger we'll have to do a more professional shot.


----------



## adriHart

Oh my goodness I don't think I've ever seen a cuter baby in my life and I don't generally even like boers, as I have dairy goats. I know want one too


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I think I like her spots even more than moms, they're more defined and with that dark back round. WOW


----------



## bayouboergoats

Aww too stinkin cute! Just love all the dapples!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Amber and ardriHart! I agree Tracy.  

Hey, I even got Beauty in the dappled doe pic! She's got one spot...  I guess she thought she should be in there too! She's on the far right by Star's head.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

You should call her Drop Dead Dazzlin' Beauty... LOL. She is absolutely BEAUTIFUL. So happy for you!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Does that put you at 3 dapple does now?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yep.  3 dappled does now. I'd love to have a whole herd of dapples, but the conformation that is in our paints just isn't there in the dappled girls... They sure are fun though!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> You should call her Drop Dead Dazzlin' Beauty... LOL. She is absolutely BEAUTIFUL. So happy for you!


Awwww... thanks Grace!  Great name BTW.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

You're welcome.  I have always liked the name Grace myself.  LOL, just kidding! Thanks, maybe you should just rename her...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Heehee.  I like the name Grace so much... my horse is named Grace, my sister's middle name is Grace.. and I know two Grace-es!  3 actually including you!


----------



## Jessica84

Now if you want to sell her you just let me know .....she looks like this little buck that I might buy  We could go together and have a whole herd of these cute suckers lol. congrats, if you were not so nice i might hate you for having such cute kids all the time


----------



## farmeratomswife

Wooooooooow! They are stunningly beautiful! I want to hug them! Congrats


----------



## liz

I have to say that I have never seen anything but Traditional Boer around here...some with a lighter head but almost all are red headed.
You have got to be thrilled with the very unique and gorgeous color of that baby doe.... wonderful to see such a beauty with an extreme cute factor too


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

They are just beautiful you have done a great job


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Renae, Liz, Farmeratomswife and Jessica! Believe me Jessica, you're about 20th on the waiting list!  We are soooo thrilled with her.  Her color is just amazing!

Good idea Jessica! If you didn't live in CA I'd take you up on that! I'd love to go in on a goat with someone someday...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are a couple pics from tonight! I just can't resist! She is starting to fill in some more and has a very nice wide chest floor already. She has the most interesting little face... 

The last picture is really cute..it's like Diamonds was teaching her baby how to climb onto the spools.


----------



## Used2bmimi

Such a striking little thing. And I love the pic with Mom looking down at her. You have beautiful goats!


----------



## Nicoon

Wow! They are so beautiful!!! Congrats!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Aww how sweet! Look at that face! It is very interesting! I love the pics! Ahe is a little doll!


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow isn't she beautiful !!! I love the last picture , it sure does look like Diamonds is teaching her to climb the spool , lolol
Isn't that adorable !! Wow , you are such a lucky duck aren't you , to have such a stunning little doe


----------



## Frosty1

She is soo gorgeous!!! I'm just dying looking at all these pics! Lol Around here it's traditional red-headed Boer, or... Traditional red-headed Boer.  If they all looked like her though, I just might have to find me some Boers! LOL!


----------



## Frosty

Oh she is coming along nicely. Are you sure I can't bring her home with me to start my farm off real flashy. lol Give her a cuddle from me.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks for your comments everyone!

Hehe! ^ Good luck with that Frosty! I'll give her an extra hug today for you! 

She is such a lively little thing, and couldn't stand being locked up in the kidding pen. She would always find a way to escape and play with the other kids no matter how secure I tried to make it! I finally gave up and let her and mama loose with the others on Monday. She is very full of herself, and is always taking on the other kids even though she is over 25 pounds smaller!  She gives us lots of laughs!


----------

